# Fairly Urgent - Lakewood CA Pigeons Need Homes



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

I was contacted today regarding approximately 20 pigeons that need to find homes fairly quickly. These are all rescued birds and most have some type of handicap but are all healthy and well cared for. The lady who has the pigeons is getting a lot of pressure from the City of Lakewood to get rid of the birds. Apparently having them is a code violation there, and it is likely that the birds will be confiscated if not found homes very soon.

I will be doing all that I can to assist with seeing that these birds are safe, but it will really strain my space and resources to have to take in all twenty myself. My friend, Bart, had triple bypass heart surgery last week, and housing the birds at his place simply isn't an option right now.

If anyone is interested in adopting or can provide a temporary foster home, please post back here or PM or e-mail me.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lots of views and no takers .. I need some help here people. These birds need to get to safe places and sooner rather than later.

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm sorry Terry, I have aquired five Rollers, American Show Racer, 43 more Homers, Frillback babies galore and K. Tumbler babies! Modenas only around 14 babies, but to many. I am full!


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Terry
Got any more info on these birds? Type, etc. It might help placing them, I might be able to call a few of my friends etc., if I had some info

Frank


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Terry, I can take up to five if that helps. I am upgrading the tent to a larger one in the next week or so. I don't know if they can be shipped or how; I've never shipped/received birds through shipping before. Just let me know. I hope your friend is feeling better after such a big surgery.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Rena, Frank, and Maryjane. All I know is that there are approximately 20 of these birds and all are rescues and disabled in some way but are otherwise healthy and well cared for birds.

I am scrambling here to get about 25 of my ferals ready for release a few days sooner than planned so I will have room for these 20 if things get urgent. I'm pretty sure I will need to go ahead and take them in and then work out finding homes for them. Unfortunately, I can't handle another 20 permanent birds all by myself right now and will need to find homes for at least some of them.

Maryjane, the shipping is pretty easy. As I said, I will probably end up taking in all these birds and figure it out from there. I'll keep you posted.

Frank, I'll try to find out what kind of birds they are .. probably mostly ferals and a few rescued racers and fancies.

Rena, for sure you are overloaded, and I totally understand .. plus I see that you are like me and keep getting "blessed" with a pretty good number of the 911 birds that have to find a safe haven.

Thanks everyone. I'll try to have more info tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sure Terry, that sounds good. I am looking for a three or four room tent for the new aviary so depending on size, may be able to take more than five. Just let me know, and thanks for doing the work to help out these birds.


----------



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

*hey*

i new at raising pigeon. the names keng. yeah, if you still want to find some home for some of them, i dont mind giving them a good home. cause i dont have alot of pigeons. only 6, but want more. so if in case you still want to give them a home, just let me know. oh i live in fresno, california. you could ship it.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

If there is a way for you to come to Highland, Ca I will give you a pair of Rollers I have. Homers too, if you want some. Rena


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, if it would help, I could take two of the more severely disabled in for you.
I know it's not much, but it may help you out right now.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I never heard anything further about these birds in Lakewood, so I am hoping that the owner found good homes for them.

Terry


----------

